# what is needed for a k04 swap



## Ayyox5JDUBB (Mar 21, 2007)

i tried searching this and couldn't find it. I blew my k03s in my 03 Jetta 1.8T and now would like to replace it with a K04 im just wondering what else i would need besides the turbo. and can i run a k04s on GIAC X+ or do i need new software?


----------



## Porpoise Hork (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (Ayyox5JDUBB)*

the -01 turbo is a direct swap. and prolly a 4bar fpr and software would make the most of this turbo setup

any other version would require manifold injectors piping etc..yes you need a bt program



_Modified by Porpoise Hork at 11:22 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Ayyox5JDUBB (Mar 21, 2007)

so with the 01 i can or cant run x+


----------



## blowjustinup (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Ayyox5JDUBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ayyox5JDUBB* »_so with the 01 i can or cant run x+

You need a k04 file otherwise replacing your turbo is going to do more harm than good.


----------



## Ayyox5JDUBB (Mar 21, 2007)

but then thats all i need?


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Ayyox5JDUBB)*

You just need the turbo and the gaskets. That is it.
It won't run the best on a k03s file; using a boost controller to keep boost under control would be ideal for right now. A k04 file down the road would enhance the 'performance' of the new turbo, but is not necessary.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

What software are you going to run on the K04-001? GIAC X+? It will run but inorder to take advantage of the slight / small gains of the K04-001 over your blow K03s you will need the following. This is right on GIAC's website. The software update is about $150.
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=150
Programming for - The 2005 - 2001 Golf ® /Jetta ® w/ K04-1/E05 Turbo Upgrade 

GIAC performance software for the 2005 - 2001 Golf ® /Jetta ® w/ K04-1/E05 Turbo Upgrade smoothly delivers a 45-100 hp. and 60-150 ft-lbs. gain. For optimum perfomance the software must be coupled with . 
Required Hardware:
380cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380) 
225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX) 
Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained. 
K04-1 or E05 turbo 
F - N75 valve works best 
Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly. 
Green Coolant temp sensor. 
Recommended:
2.5-3.0 inch. turbo back exhaust with a quality CAT. 
104 octane for best performance in Race mode. 100 Octane performs well if not blended with pump fuel. 
Turbo inlet hose to prevent collapse if a lot of power is attained. 
Note: Power gains stated above are based off of the varied starting base horsepowers of the 1.8T platforms as well as hardware and octane limitations.


----------



## Ayyox5JDUBB (Mar 21, 2007)

lol so many diff answers. mayb ill just do another k03s haha


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_What software are you going to run on the K04-001? GIAC X+? It will run but inorder to take advantage of the slight / small gains of the K04-001 over your blow K03s you will need the following. This is right on GIAC's website. The software update is about $150.
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=150
Programming for - The 2005 - 2001 Golf ® /Jetta ® w/ K04-1/E05 Turbo Upgrade 

GIAC performance software for the 2005 - 2001 Golf ® /Jetta ® w/ K04-1/E05 Turbo Upgrade smoothly delivers a 45-100 hp. and 60-150 ft-lbs. gain. For optimum perfomance the software must be coupled with . 
Required Hardware:
380cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380) 
225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX) 
Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained. 
K04-1 or E05 turbo 
F - N75 valve works best 
Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly. 
Green Coolant temp sensor. 
Recommended:
2.5-3.0 inch. turbo back exhaust with a quality CAT. 
104 octane for best performance in Race mode. 100 Octane performs well if not blended with pump fuel. 
Turbo inlet hose to prevent collapse if a lot of power is attained. 
Note: Power gains stated above are based off of the varied starting base horsepowers of the 1.8T platforms as well as hardware and octane limitations. 

^OP, this is the right answer if you wish to stay with GIAC and don't feel like/know how to tweak the X+ file to work.


----------



## vwturbo02 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Save your money and go with a REAL big turbo kit. See Clays AD for details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ayyox5JDUBB (Mar 21, 2007)

who the hell is clay


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (Ayyox5JDUBB)*

i did the k03 into k04 turbo swap, you need a few things.
1) oring inside the cast aluminum intake pipe. thicker oring
2) 90 deg hose from the turbo to the discharge pipe. longer hose and bigger diameter.
3) the cast aluminum intake pipe, slot the 6mm hole to make it fit on the turbo.



_Modified by ilie.vw.tech at 7:35 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Ayyox5JDUBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ayyox5JDUBB* »_lol so many diff answers. mayb ill just do another k03s haha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can get a KO3s used SO cheap, way to go IMO unless you decide to buy a real BT and spend some serious cash.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (blowjustinup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blowjustinup* »_
You need a k04 file otherwise replacing your turbo is going to do more harm than good.
 








seriously? people have been running k04s on x+ for a very long time now. the fueling on that (and any tune) can easily compensate for the additional 6-8% extra air.... 
maybe if you switch over to a "real" k04 file (which is a joke because the k04-001 is ALMOST the same size as the k03s) you gain another 3 0r 4 hp..
youll be fine... and youll be glad you switched (as long as you were going to spend the same amount on a new k03s anyway) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 5:03 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (ilie.vw.tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilie.vw.tech* »_i did the k03 into k04 turbo swap, you need a few things.
1) oring inside the cast aluminum intake pipe. thicker
2) 90 deg hose from the turbo to the discharge pipe. longer hose and bigger diameter.
3) the cast aluminum intake pipe, slot the 6mm hole to make it fit on the turbo.


WHAT?!!! where the hell are people getting this stuff?!!! again







the turbo is a DIRECT replacement!!!!. it is recommended to get some new gaskets. thats it. you don even HAVE to do that. simply unbolt your turbo from the mani/DP, then take off the oil line/coolant lines, then take off the TIP...istall in the reverse order/
that is IT!!! good luck


----------



## Ayyox5JDUBB (Mar 21, 2007)

hahah thank you


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (BIGGEE TALLS)*

i think i know what im talking about, im certified vw tech, and i was R&d technician for vf engineering. i have 2003 gti 1.8t, and that's what i'd had to put it together. otherwise do it your self and you will see what im talking about.
for Ayyox5JDUBB im telling you, the turbo is direct bolt on, but few item around the turbo your going to modify.



_Modified by ilie.vw.tech at 7:47 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (Ayyox5JDUBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ayyox5JDUBB* »_i tried searching this and couldn't find it. I blew my k03s in my 03 Jetta 1.8T and now would like to replace it with a K04 im just wondering what else i would need besides the turbo. and can i run a k04s on GIAC X+ or do i need new software?

You will need the turbo, install kit, software for K04 would be good, and you may want to upgrade to a nice silicon turbo inlet pipe to complete the package


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
You will need the turbo, install kit, software for K04 would be good, and you may want to upgrade to a nice silicon turbo inlet pipe to complete the package


All hail the clay!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_

All hail the clay!!!!























you're making me blush








we have the k04-001s on sale for 775USD shipped now too


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_All hail the clay!!!!






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







To Clay!


----------



## hlgladiator (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (VWGolfA4)*

I'm on an A4 and not a GTI, but regardless...
I just swapped out my K03S a few months ago for a K04. I did injectors and rechip (APR for me, though) about 2 or 3 weeks after I did just the K04. For those few weeks, I ran the same ole' APR Stage 1 chip with absolutely no issues. It drove pretty much the same, although it boosted at a lower RPM (I'm guessing because the old one was worn out?) and held boost longer. Otherwise, I had absolutely no issues.
Once I got the new injectors and the K04 reflash, once I learned how to maximize my power band, I did notice plenty of extra oomph (probably mostly from the injectors, but oh well).
The biggest difference I saw from the K04 itself was that it held boost longer.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: what is needed for a k04 swap (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
You will need the turbo, install kit, software for K04 would be good, and you may want to upgrade to a nice silicon turbo inlet pipe to complete the package

Just to clarify and reemphasize what I and a couple other people have said... 
Minimum you need k04 turbo and install kit (gaskets) to do swap.
Maximum, if you want corresponding k04 software (not needed to 'run' k04, just optimizes 'gains', should there be any gains) you can, but don't need to get to run, get software. May people have ran GIAC-X with no problems... and there should be no reason to have problems. 
IF you get software (for the k04), the software (may it be Uni, APR, GIAC, etc.) MIGHT recommend injectors, 3" MAF, or 4 bar FPR, etc.. It depends on software company, so check their websites. 
OR just ask Clay when you order a k04 from him what is needed!







All the 'cast iron intake o-rings' or whatever was mentioned earlier is not necessary (actually, I don't know where these people make this stuff up at). Hope things are clear.
My advice... check classifieds for a used K03s for like $150-200.


_Modified by Nightrider at 1:11 PM 1-22-2009_


----------

